# "dennis The Menace" Shoot Next Month?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Would there be any interest in an online "Dennis the Menace" shoot like we had at the ECST? Class would be limited to natural slinsghots shooting rocks. Format would probably be five shots at a hanging can from 10m.
Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

john mckean the winner of the toilet shoot e mailed a while back and was talking about having another shoot using only naturals and several events around the pittsburg area


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

crapshot said:


> john mckean the winner of the toilet shoot e mailed a while back and was talking about having another shoot using only naturals and several events around the pittsburg area


It's a fun format, for sure! Shooting rocks is a good stress relief for me after target shooting.
I'd like to give credit to Dan ("crapshot") for starting this at last year's ECST and doing a great job with it both this year and last.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in for a Dennis the Menace shoot. I won't hit anything besides possibly the fork, but it's still fun trying


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know I'm up for anything when it comes to slingshots. The only place I can shoot really (and video it ) is when I get together with the NY crew. So when we get together I'll do a vid and enter for that month or whatever time frame.FUN! Flatband


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

absolutely I'm in


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

The cans in the recycling bin are already shaking in their tiny aluminum boots. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in.. I've got a couple Rock Slingers..
Kip


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Kipken said:


> I'm in.. I've got a couple Rock Slingers..
> Kip


Good deal! It's on, for sure


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm totally in!!!
sounds like a good time to break in my Coal Miner, hahhaha


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DtM is off to a good start!
Top score so far is 6, I know alot of you guys can beat that.
Let's see it!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

wat is the scoring system? is it just 5 shots at a can from 10m? or consecutive hits? just wanna know before i assault some cans! or at least assault hte air right next to them


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The rules are in the rules post. Open format targets, natural with rocks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> The rules are in the rules post. Open format targets, natural with rocks











Good luck!


----------

